# Lower back fat



## jmorrison (Apr 9, 2010)

I was very very heavy last February @265 lbs.  I have no idea what my BF% was, but I was in size 42 jeans at 6 foot tall.  I came here, dieted down to 198 by last Nov, and was in a size 34.  I was at around 12% BF.

I had lost so much muscle, that I did a 10 week bulk and got up to around 245, (I was on Mdrol, and a lot of it was water) and have been cutting ever since on a more sensible timeline than last year, with less cardio to help me hold onto more muscle.

Anyway, I am back down to 213 as of this morning, and I estimate I am around 16%.  

However, my waist size is not changing much.  My abs are becoming visible, and I have the ol' bicep vein going, but this is only making my love handles more apparent.  They didn't go away last year, and they aren't going away this year.  I know that some areas tend to hold fat more than others, but this is ridiculous.  Please dont make me post pics to show you what I am talking about.  Like, from the front I look decent, but if I turn to the side I look like I am having two very poorly placed babies.

What in the world is causing this, how do I fight it, and how do I avoid them coming back?  I saw in another post that lower back fat can be linked to cortisol, but I havent been able to find credible information on this.

Any help would be appreciated.  The beach is coming up, and I dont want to frighten children with my back-babies.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 9, 2010)

How old are you? One thing I'm personally finding is that as I get older, I tend to carry my bodyfat in my lower back - like I"m cutting down to 6% and the stuff in my lower back nearly the last to go. This has been since I turned 40. I also have male friends who are ultra experienced competitive BB's who still carry fat in the kidney area. One guy keeps around 5-6% w/o working at it and cuts down to 3.5% for competition and still struggles w/ fat in his lower back as he approaches 40.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm only 30, but I got REALLY fat REALLY quickly, and I wonder if I didn't mess something up.  I have been in shape my whole life, and went from 205 12% to 265 25+% within 1.5 years after breaking my back.

This is probably just stubborn fat, but I really want to blame this on something so I can feel better.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 11, 2010)

Built, would you chime in with some advice, or just to stroke my hurt girl-feelings?  I have cut another couple lbs and I am looking more absurd by the day lol.


----------



## forumsjin (Apr 13, 2010)

agree


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 13, 2010)

Man, the spammers and the post bumpers are out in force tonight.  What do you "agree" with?  What are you wanting to link us when you hit 20 posts?

I hope you die.


----------



## zarrin77 (Apr 15, 2010)

I would refer to your fat as "Stubborn Fat" as Lyle McDonald calls it.  You should check out his book "The Stubborn Fat Solution".  Anyway, the main jist of it is that there are certain areas of fat storages that are just harder to come off.  This is because (simplistically) they are built differently and this causes them to have a worse rate of blood flow to transport the fatty acids to be used for fuel.  To defend against this, you would need to perform cardio while you are glycogen depleted so that the body will readily use the fatty acids.  It's up to you if you want to go on a very low carb diet (make sure u include cheat days!!), so weigh the pros and cons of that type of diet. =)

More on my blog: buildingleanbodymass[dot]webege[dot]com/


----------

